# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Вирус поразил все .exe файлы.  Virus.Win32.Virut.ce, Win32.Virut.56 + трояны (заявка №111299)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Оставил компьютер младшему брату на пару дней, забыв включить свой KIS 9.0.0.736 (выключал временно при работе, для ускорения процесса). После этого обнаружил, что практически ни одна программа не запускается. Среди них Google Chrome, QIP, WinRAR. Выдают разные ошибки, связанные с соответствующим exe-файлом. 

При быстром сканировании Kaspersky Internet Security обнаружил 94 зараженных Virus.Win32.Virut.ce файла, а также множество троянов и даже пару руткитов. После "удачного" лечения и перезагрузки ничего не изменилось, антивирус постоянно обнаруживает одни и те же вирусы, зараженные файлы и программы ссылающиеся на вредоносные сайты.

Утилитой AVZ проверить компьютер не представилось возможным, так как не запускается распаковщик архивов WinRAR.

Утилита Dr.Web CureIT! провела полную проверку компьютера, обнаружив при этом 173 инфицированных файла. В основном это Win32.Virut.56, также присутствуют трояны и др. Программа "исцелила" излечимое и удалило неизлечимое, что также не принесло результатов.
Дата обращения: 21.09.2011 10:00:39
Номер заявки: 111299

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*21.09.2011 11:00:05* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *Ati2mdxx.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 28672 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:52:26 версия: "4.13.3" копирайты: "Copyright (c) ATI Technologies Inc. 2000" *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Ati2mdxx.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 28672 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:52:26 версия: "4.13.3" копирайты: "Copyright (c) ATI Technologies Inc. 2000" *progman.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 625664 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:53:58 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\progman.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 625664 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:53:58 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *regsvr32.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 12288 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:52:36 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\regsvr32.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 12288 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:52:36 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\WINDOWS\\inf\\unregmp2.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 343552 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:53:48 версия: "11.0.5721.5235 (WMP_11.070626-2109)" копирайты: "(C) Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\WINDOWS\\KHALMNPR.EXE* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 94208 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:52:26 версия: "3.1.82" копирайты: "(C) 1998-2006 Logitech. All rights reserved." *C:\\WINDOWS\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 558080 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:56:10 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\\WINDOWS\\PCHealth\\HelpCtr\\Binaries\\HelpCtr.  exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 774144 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:54:52 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\alg.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 44544 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:52:46 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0852)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\clipsrv.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:52:46 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\cmd.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 402944 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:56:32 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dllhost.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 5120 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:52:48 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\dmadmin.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 224768 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:52:52 версия: "2600.5512.503.0" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт, 1985-2000. Все права защищены. 
Фрагменты © Veritas Software, 1997-2000. Все права защищены." *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\imapi.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 150528 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:53:08 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mnmsrvc.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 53248 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:53:20 версия: "5.1.2600.5512" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт, 1996-2001" *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\msdtc.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 32256 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:53:20 версия: "2001.12.4414.700" копирайты: "Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1995-1998" *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\rundll32.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 35328 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:51:30 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\userinit.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 26624 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:52:24 версия: "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2113)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 717296 байт дата файла: 25.06.2010 23:19:54 версия: "1.56.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004" *C:\\WINDOWS\\TEMP\\VRTA.tmp* - Trojan.Win32.Scar.ensq
 размер: 284672 байт дата файла: 20.09.2011 17:40:36 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.Bot.1073; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.Scar.ensq; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KDV.325573; NOD32: Подозрение NewHeur_PE virus; Avast4: Зловред Win32:IRCBot-DXN [Trj] *C:\\Documents and Settings\\First\\4.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 14848 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:52:36 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.MulDrop2.64537; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.6661225; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Muldrop-HA [Trj] *C:\\Documents and Settings\\First\\Application Data\\MouseDriver.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 104 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 18:56:12 *C:\\Documents and Settings\\First\\Application Data\\4fhj.exe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.ndi
 размер: 84480 байт дата файла: 20.09.2011 18:46:36 версия: "1.01.0001" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Siggen3.6950; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.6660501; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/VB.PWQ trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:VB-XNQ [Trj] *C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 1695232 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:55:22 версия: "4.7.3001" копирайты: "Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation 2004" *C:\\Program Files\\\\Outlook Express\\setup50.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 73216 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:53:48 версия: "6.00.2900.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены." *C:\\Program Files\\Outlook Express\\setup50.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 73216 байт дата файла: 19.09.2011 19:53:48 версия: "6.00.2900.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)" копирайты: "© Корпорация Майкрософт. Все права защищены."

----------


## CyberHelper

22.09.2011 11:38:35 лечение успешно завершено

----------

